# Starting to think I am crazy



## anno (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I will try to keep this short and sweet. I was dianosed 2 years ago with Hashimotos thyroiditis. The first endorinoligist I went to didn't want to treat me. I had all the classic symtoms. I even had my daughter with me because of the severe brain fog. My Gp gave me meds. I am still on .50mg. None of my doctors have really explained to me what hash's is. I have found everything i need to know on the internet. Well the thing is I still feel crappy. I sometimes have a good day!! But what I call epsiodes are starting again. I can't get out of bed and if I do my husbnad walks me back. One hit me on the way to the office the other day. they don't happen too often. It is extreme fatigue I can't think straignt. I have to tell my feet to move. I can't move unless I really concentrate. It is horrible. I went to my endo he said my numbers are good. But took blood for a cortisol test but beleives it is not the problem. He thinks it is stress. I dont' have any extreme stress. HE made me feel like I am crazy!!! Am I.
These were my numbers 2 years ago. tsh 5.775 ( 0.350 - 5.500)
Peroxidase (tpo) ab 1582 ( 0 - 34)
Antithyroglobulin Ab 25162 yes it is 25162 ( 0 -40)
Thyroxine (T4) 6.1 (4.5 - 12.0)
T3 uptake 28 ( 24- 39)
Last week ------
TSH 2.380 ( 0.450 - 4.500)
Thyroxine (T4) 8.5 (4.5 - 12.0)
Triiodothyronine (T3) 127 (71- 180)
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) ab 580 ( 0- 34)
Did not run my Antithroyrobulin. 
I did have a extreme stressful day at work a few months back and two days later I had shingles. Another time I have an episode I ended up with arthritis symptoms in my hands and ankles my gp tested for RA came back negative thank goodness. This last episode my asthma got real bad and was put on symbicort. And I am having leg cramps. So whenever I have an epsiode something flares up. 
I don't know what to do next. I am a 51 years old female. I don't want to live the rest of my life feeling like this.
Thank you for any input.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

TG Ab's at 25,000+ Holy Smokes! I think we have a new record!

I thought mine were high in the upper 2600's. No wonder you feel like crap.

If I were you I would plead for a TSI test too to test for Graves' and I would also insist on a biopsy to see what's going on there with those antibody titers so high. You'll want to rule out cancer.

The good news is that if you do not have cancer and it's just a wicked case of Hashi's making you feel liek crap, I don't think your thyroid can hang on much longer under all those attacks without giving up the fight. The bad news is that you never know how long it's going to take your thyroid to finally crap out on its own and until then, you'll have those swings. It really stinks. I go through the same thing.


----------



## anno (Feb 17, 2010)

I know that number is crazy high. It eventually came down a small amount I think due to the selenium I am on. BUt it is still crazy.He dosn't bother to test it any more. He has never mentioned checkign for cancer he just feels my neck and tells me I am fine.
You too have your ups and downs. So I am not alone. There is always somethign bothering me. If I am not tired I have a migraine. My poor husband he is so helpful but I get tired of complaining!!
Thanks for your post.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anno said:


> Hello everyone,
> I will try to keep this short and sweet. I was dianosed 2 years ago with Hashimotos thyroiditis. The first endorinoligist I went to didn't want to treat me. I had all the classic symtoms. I even had my daughter with me because of the severe brain fog. My Gp gave me meds. I am still on .50mg. None of my doctors have really explained to me what hash's is. I have found everything i need to know on the internet. Well the thing is I still feel crappy. I sometimes have a good day!! But what I call epsiodes are starting again. I can't get out of bed and if I do my husbnad walks me back. One hit me on the way to the office the other day. they don't happen too often. It is extreme fatigue I can't think straignt. I have to tell my feet to move. I can't move unless I really concentrate. It is horrible. I went to my endo he said my numbers are good. But took blood for a cortisol test but beleives it is not the problem. He thinks it is stress. I dont' have any extreme stress. HE made me feel like I am crazy!!! Am I.
> These were my numbers 2 years ago. tsh 5.775 ( 0.350 - 5.500)
> Peroxidase (tpo) ab 1582 ( 0 - 34)
> ...


Anno, Honey bunny!! You are one sick little person!! Oh, my god! I have never ever seen thyroglobulin that high and I worry for cancer. They are a marker for cancer.

Please get hubby to help you advocate. You must get a radioactive uptake scan STAT. (RAI) This will show any hot/cold, calcified, fluid filled nodules, vascuarity or whatever. Please do not delay!

Also, as our administrator has suggested. TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.) If present, it is responsible for hyperthyroid.

Here is info on TSI
http://uimc.discoveryhospital.com/main.php?t=enc&id=1516

Here is info on Thyroglobulin Ab
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

God bless and let us know what you decide to do here.


----------



## anno (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you for your input. I know I keep reading about cancer. But when he checks my neck he just says it hasn't changed. 
I hate goign there. I always feel worse afterwards mentaly like I am crazy for feeling so crappy. He is always rushing me.
And I go every 6 months. I am waiting for the results of the cortisol bloodwork. Then I am goign to make an appointment with my GP and discuss my options. I can't continue on like this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anno said:


> Thank you for your input. I know I keep reading about cancer. But when he checks my neck he just says it hasn't changed.
> I hate goign there. I always feel worse afterwards mentaly like I am crazy for feeling so crappy. He is always rushing me.
> And I go every 6 months. I am waiting for the results of the cortisol bloodwork. Then I am goign to make an appointment with my GP and discuss my options. I can't continue on like this.


There is no doctor in the world that can feel cancer!! And no, you can't go on like this. When you see your GP please mention the big "C" as this is no joke.

You are not crazy. No way. All of here will "validate" you!!

Don't settle for a sonogram; they don't pick everything up. Insist on a radioactive uptake scan (RAI) and please, please let us know how you are doing. I am not the only one that is worried for you!!!

You have no idea how many have been told they don't have cancer only to find out that they suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure did!! Some of these doctors are just too scary.

What's the big deal to do a scan and find out one way or the other? Oh, yeah.........; that would be too simple and too logical.


----------

